

Ask YC: Games programming, JavaScript or Flash? - Tichy

On the one hand, it seems to be golden times for flash games, with casual gaming booming and platforms like kongregate mkaing them popular. On the other hand, flash is still flash, and JavaScript seems to become an alternative.<p>So if you were designing a game that could be implemented with either technology, which one would you choose?<p>Do you expect there will be something like kongregate for Javascript games?
======
LostInTheWoods
Flash is definitely the way to go. Flash's capabilities as of Flash 9 are
astounding, and from what I've read about Flash 10, its only going to get
better.

There are also other plugin platforms to look at. Shockwave for example.

With that in mind, there are some games that simply can't be produced in an
online format. So make sure that a web browser is the right channel for your
game.

------
noodle
i would probably design the game and figure out the best technology to get the
job done.

~~~
Tichy
What if "being playable on the web" is an integral part of the plan?
Otherwise, sure, some other technology would be much more suitable than Flash
or JavaScript to create games.

~~~
noodle
there's still quite a few levels of being playable on the web.

